# Java Quellcode auf Windows 7 ausführen?



## Lara92 (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo
ich will meinen Java Quellcode kompilieren und ausführen.
Wie mache ich das auf Windows 7 ?
Das "Ausführen" finde ich unter Alle Programme -> Zubehör.
Wenn ich das öffne steht da ich soll ein Programm, Ordner oder Dokument öffnen.
Das geht aber nicht. Weiß jemand wie ich das machen kann?
Ist wirklich wichtig.
Danke


----------



## Fu3L (4. Mai 2011)

Java ist auch eine Insel

Hier findest du Rat  Dort wird die Installation des JDK beschrieben. Wenn du hochscrollst und Kapitel 1.6 liest, erfährst du, wie du deine Programme ausführen kannst 

Edit: Die Konsole kannst du in "Ausführen" mit dem Befehl "cmd" aufrufen. Verzeichnisse wechselst du in der Konsole am besten mit "pushd".


----------



## Marco13 (4. Mai 2011)

*Kristallkugel rausholt* ... hat das was mit Geocaching zu tun? 

Erstmal das JDK installieren Java SE Downloads , weitere Infos dann auf "Hello World!" for Microsoft Windows (The Java™ Tutorials > Getting Started > The "Hello World!" Application) und bei konkreten Fragen hier melden.


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Mai 2011)

FAQ: http://www.java-forum.org/einfuehrungen-erste-schritte/5853-einstieg-java.html


----------

